# minolta xe-7



## electricalperson (May 2, 2009)

i recently found one of these cameras in the basement.  the shutter doesnt work and it needs to be cleaned.  anyone else have one of these cameras? i want to get it fixed and working.  it was my fathers


----------



## Mitica100 (May 3, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i recently found one of these cameras in the basement.  the shutter doesnt work and it needs to be cleaned.  anyone else have one of these cameras? i want to get it fixed and working.  it was my fathers



The XE-7 was one of Minolta's finest cameras of that time. Made to look, feel and act like a Leica R3 (Leitz collaborated with Minolta), the XE-7, as it's known in the USA, can be repaired at a qualified shop. We have another thread here dedicated to repair shops.

Good luck.


----------



## electricalperson (May 3, 2009)

is it worth getting fixed?


----------



## christopher walrath (May 3, 2009)

You could replace it for $30 or $40 from the right source.  A lot less than even a simple CLA. Two things to check though.  And here's why.

First, make sure you have fresh batteries.  The camera has a battery check on it.  There is a lever on the side of the camera body beneath the film rewind crank.  Press this lever down and the red light should illuminate if the batteries are good.

Second, and I only suggest this as I was given an XG-1 as a 'junk camera' because the shutter wouldn't advance so I thought a capacitor had fried.  But I was fiddling with it on Friday and I noticed that the edge of the shutter curtain was not perpendicular to the bottom of the shutter frame inside where you load the film.  It was cocked a bit so I took the end of a ball point pen and lightly pressed the one shutter curtain over to the side and it slid over on the spring's tension.  Then I pressed over the other curtain and it slid over on its spring tension as well and the mirror popped down.  Not a junk camera anymore.


----------

